# Exchanging into Disney Vacation Club



## davemy (Mar 10, 2008)

How long is a disney week protected to only disney owners, As a Marriott owner we would like to exchange into someday.


----------



## icydog (Mar 10, 2008)

There's no such thing with DVC. They deposit into II when and if they feel like it. However, it is rare to see a DVC resort listed for anything but shoulder periods on II.  If you deposit a two bdrm Platinum Marriott you will have a good chance at a shoulder season (and sometimes prime spring weeks and Thanksgiving as well) if you put in a search for a one bdrm DVC resort. Also if you request Old Key West or Saratoga Springs the odds are you will get a one bdrm. It is harder to find a one or two bdrm at the other resorts but they can be found as well. 

Also check the sightings board here on tug and sometimes you will see wonderful DVC resorts there available for trade. 

That being said which Marriott Resort do you own, what size and what season? If you let me know that I will be able to advise you more readily. If you own at an Orlando Marriott you will not be able to exchange into an Orlando DVC resort.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, Disney owners can't really trade in II the way traditional ownerships do with Marriott or Starwood.  So there is no "protection time with II" for DVC owners.  We actually don't get an II account and can't search II with DVC.  If we want to trade with II, we have to deposit X number of points and then call DVC for them to make an exchange in a very limited "participating" group of resorts.  They include Westins and Marriotts.  If you see a DVC property on II, that is either a bulk deposit by Disney or someone actually making a "drop" of their points for II trading but that is done through DVC.


----------



## icydog (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Kath, it is not easy to trade out of DVC yet. That will change when the new II plan is released. I think, then, it will in fact be easier for us than for traditional II members. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it does turn out the way I hope it will.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 10, 2008)

icydog said:


> Thanks Kath, it is not easy to trade out of DVC yet. That will change when the new II plan is released. I think, then, it will in fact be easier for us than for traditional II members. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it does turn out the way I hope it will.



Me too. I cannot wait for the announcement.  I think one of the biggest strengths of DVC is not being tied down to a 7 day stay.  I hope they will address this as far as II goes, and it goes on to pave the way for changes for other systems too (like Marriott and Starwood).  We should hear this Spring if the rumors are true.

Kath


----------



## WINSLOW (Mar 11, 2008)

What exectly are the rumors?  As someone wanting to buy into DVC soon, I'd just like to know as much as I can.  (so glad this forum is here now!)
Thanks


----------



## icydog (Mar 11, 2008)

WINSLOW said:


> What exectly are the rumors? As someone wanting to buy into DVC soon, I'd just like to know as much as I can. (so glad this forum is here now!)
> Thanks


 
I don't think it is a rumor; I think DVC announced it. I believe it is even in this quarter's Disney Vacation Club magazine. I'll check and let you know for sure.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 11, 2008)

Davemy, if you give a wide range of dates and don't need a holiday week, you should be able to get a 1 bedroom DVC via trade through II. As long as you're not trading an Orlando Marriott (there is a block), I think you should be able to get a trade. Usually it will be Disney's Old Key West or Saratoga Springs. Although, I did manage to trade into a Beach Club one bedroom for the end of April with my Horizons Branson 1 bedroom - 

Just remember that if you trade into DVC in Orlando, there is a $95.00 resort services fee payable to Disney. If you trade into Disney's Vero or Hilton Head resorts, there is no $95.00 fee.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

icydog said:


> I don't think it is a rumor; I think DVC announced it. I believe it is even in this quarter's Disney Vacation Club magazine. I'll check and let you know for sure.



The final details have yet to be announced. Sometime this spring, DVC is to announce the details and implement the new II 3 and 4 day trading options.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 12, 2008)

WINSLOW said:


> What exectly are the rumors?  As someone wanting to buy into DVC soon, I'd just like to know as much as I can.  (so glad this forum is here now!)
> Thanks


I don't know the details of DVC's new II system, but they are saying we will be able to search online, and also do 3 and 4 day trades.  I'm not sure how the 3 and 4 day trades will work, as II isn't usually set up for anything other than 7 day trades.  I would love to be able to use my DVC to search online, though.  I'd like to know what I can see with my DVC that I can't see with my non-DVC II units. 

On the other hand, one of the best things about trading a DVC through II used to be that if your request matched, DVC would check with you before confirming and you could change your mind.  Now, they automatically confirm, as II does with other resorts.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 12, 2008)

littlestar said:


> Davemy, if you give a wide range of dates and don't need a holiday week, you should be able to get a 1 bedroom DVC via trade through II. As long as you're not trading an Orlando Marriott (there is a block), I think you should be able to get a trade. Usually it will be Disney's Old Key West or Saratoga Springs. Although, I did manage to trade into a Beach Club one bedroom for the end of April with my Horizons Branson 1 bedroom -
> 
> Just remember that if you trade into DVC in Orlando, there is a $95.00 resort services fee payable to Disney. If you trade into Disney's Vero or Hilton Head resorts, there is no $95.00 fee.


 I second what Littlestar said.  I have had very good luck trading into the DVC, and wouldn't say all the trades were off-season.  I stayed on a trade into a 1-bdrm at Old Key West just two weeks ago, and traded into a one-bedroom at Saratoga Springs in mid-December in 2006.  I have also traded into Boardwalk and Beach Club, although those were off-season -- May and January.  I rarely use my DVC points anymore since I've learned how to trade in; I rent my points out instead.

What you need to trade into the DVC is a high quality, reasonable demand week that is outside of Orlando (if you want an Orlando DVC.)  I would be happy to give more advice via email.  In fact, I'm working on a website with trading information, and there will be a section on how to trade into the DVC.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 12, 2008)

Are the Disney 1-bedrooms big enough for a family with 2 children?  (Ages 5 and 8).  Sounds like it's hard to get a 2 bedroom there because they lock them all off.


----------



## Mom Poppins (Mar 12, 2008)

Plenty of room for 4.  There are 2 seperate rooms the king bed is in one room and the pull out is in the living area.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2008)

tlwmkw said:


> Are the Disney 1-bedrooms big enough for a family with 2 children?  (Ages 5 and 8).  Sounds like it's hard to get a 2 bedroom there because they lock them all off.



One bedrooms are fine for a family of 4. 

There are dedicated and lock-off two bedroom units at each resort. Actually two bedrooms are easy to book, except peak times and certain views.


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

A family of four, with two small kids, can get away with a studio. Of course a one bdrm will be much better, and nicer, if you can get one. The studios won't have a kitchen but will have a little kitchenette. Most families spend all their time out of the villas and in the parks anyway. So if sleeping is the only activity you will be doing in your room-- a studio villa will be enough.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 15, 2008)

To add to all the above, a studio at Old Key West is the largest DVC studio and has two queen beds. It is the only DVC Resort that offers two beds in a studio.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, I didn't realize the OKW studios are so big.  That is great to know as we are looking to go this fall via an II trade (to save points).

On another note, I just saw the sand bottom pool at BCV!  It looks sooooo incredibly fun for the kids!  I think we might change our BWV (booked after my daughter saw the slide in the photo book) to BCV just to have access to the pool.

Katherine


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Wow, I didn't realize the OKW studios are so big. That is great to know as we are looking to go this fall via an II trade (to save points).
> 
> On another note, I just saw the sand bottom pool at BCV! It looks sooooo incredibly fun for the kids! I think we might change our BWV (booked after my daughter saw the slide in the photo book) to BCV just to have access to the pool.
> 
> Katherine


 
Hi Kath, if you plan on booking BCV at 7 months you should do it immediately at the exact day 7 months falls on and then a day at a time. Usually BCV is sold out at 10 months (many times 11 months) but in Sept and Jan you might get lucky at 7.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 15, 2008)

Good to know, thank you.  We may have to break down and buy some points there sometime.  I want that 2057 extension first though!  I'll call tomorrow.  

We need to go the first week of October so we are at the 7 month window.  It was not hard getting BWV but I imagine BCV will be more of a challenge.  Kath


----------



## icydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't wait. The price of BCV will definetly go up-- not down if and when the extension is offered. If you want to own at BCV you should get on a waiting list with DVC now.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 15, 2008)

icydog said:


> Don't wait. The price of BCV will definetly go up-- not down if and when the extension is offered. If you want to own at BCV you should get on a waiting list with DVC now.



I agree with you here. I think the OKW extension is the first of DVC resorts to get the extention. I think that they all will, except HH and VB.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 15, 2008)

Icydog: even if the price goes up, we would still have to pay $15-$20 per point when the extension IS offered.  So we might as well wait till they announce the extension and then buy, don't you think?  Extensions are pricy judging from the OKW offer, which I heard very few people took advantage of!

Kath


----------

